#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια σεισμοπλήκτων τύπου 1002α

## sultanos

Καλησπέρα σας !

Ψάχνω να βρω μια κάτοψη από αδεία σεισμόπληκτου "τύπου 1002α".

Είναι μια τυποποιημένη μορφή παλαιών αδειών με γενικό τύπο 1002α,β,γ κ.τλ.

Κάποιος παλιός έχει κάτι ή μάλλον, κάποιος έχει ασχοληθεί με κάτι ανάλογο;

----------

